# Bottle works bottes



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Feb 22, 2005)

Local Bottleworks bottles ... Dug in western NY

 5 from left to right ... 

 Gowanda Bottle Works, 2 Coca Cola Bottle Works Bradforf PA,Olean BW, Hornell BW.

 Any info appreciated...RJ







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice ones Ron!  Is that hornell on the right turnin color for ya?  Guarantee if you make it to Rochester youll find out about 'em.  Keep 'em coming!
 BOB


----------



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Mar 1, 2005)

Bob,

 I will try to make that show ... Do they have the show only once a year ???

 RJ


----------



## kastoo (Mar 1, 2005)

You gonna be selling your doubles and for how much?


----------



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Mar 1, 2005)

kastoo,

 Yes I will sell doubles. I only have one double now (both in great shape), they are embossed:

 COCA COLA BOTTLING WORKS BRADFORD PA

 REGISTERED 7 FL OZ

 I will also sell the others as I dig a second, hopefully this year.
 As far as price, make me an offer via e-mail, I havent really thought about it... RJ


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 1, 2005)

Ron, I think its listed as an annual show, but the older we get the faster it goes, so if we miss a show due to some serious digging, then ah well, such is life..We need to have our priorities after all[].


----------



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Mar 5, 2005)

kastoo ...

 I put the cc bw bradford on Ebay ...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6160295794#ebayphotohosting

 The One Aqua Iroquios I will sell to you for 20$. ... RJ

 Oldshoe4u, we will see ... I CANT WAIT TO DIG ... RJ.


----------



## flasherr (Mar 5, 2005)

Good looking bottles you put up for auction. Just a hint to save yourself some Ebay money. If you are going to put a reserve on it you might as well start it at . 99 that way it only cost you . 25 in listing fee that would have saved you $1.00 in listing fees on your ink. Just a suggestion i sell on Ebay and i hate to give them any more money than i have to. also look at reserve fee if you set a reserve price .01 to high it will cost you an extra dollar. i saw you were new to selling and wanted to pass that along
 Brian


----------

